# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core >  how can i pass multiple parameters

## Makumbi

How can modify this code below to pass multiple parameters


```
 $("td", row).eq(0).find("a").attr("href", "Uncoated_Wire.aspx?Id=" + $(this).find("CustomerID").text());
```



```
<div>
    <asp:GridView ID="gvCustomers" runat="server" AutoGenerateColumns="false" Style="display: none">
        <Columns>
            <asp:HyperLinkField DataTextField="CustomerID" HeaderText="CustomerID" />
            <asp:BoundField DataField="ContactName" HeaderText="ContactName" />
            <asp:BoundField DataField="City" HeaderText="City" />
            <asp:BoundField DataField="Country" HeaderText="Country" />
        </Columns>
    </asp:GridView>
    <br />
    <asp:Button Text="Send" runat="server" ID="THistory" />
</div>
<div>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.8.3/jquery.min.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript">
        $(function () {
            $("#THistory").click(function (event) {
                event.preventDefault();
                $("#pdfFormInsideL1").hide();
                document.getElementById('<%=gvCustomers.ClientID%>').style.display = 'block';
                $("#gvCustomers").show();
                $("#gvCustomers").attr("visibility", "visible");
                $.ajax({
                    type: "POST",
                    url: "Default.aspx/GetCustomers",
                    data: '{}',
                    contentType: "application/json; charset=utf-8",
                    dataType: "json",
                    success: OnSuccess,
                    failure: function (response) {
                        alert(response.d);
                    },
                    error: function (response) {
                        alert(response.responseText);
                    }
                });
            });
            function OnSuccess(response) {
                var xmlDoc = $.parseXML(response.d);
                var xml = $(xmlDoc);
                var customers = xml.find("Table");
                var row = $("[id*=gvCustomers] tr:last-child").clone(true);
                $("[id*=gvCustomers] tr").not($("[id*=gvCustomers] tr:first-child")).remove();
                $.each(customers, function () {
                    var customer = $(this);
                    $("td", row).eq(0).find("a").text($(this).find("CustomerID").text());
                    $("td", row).eq(0).find("a").attr("href", "Uncoated_Wire.aspx?Id=" + $(this).find("CustomerID").text());
                    $("td", row).eq(1).html($(this).find("ContactName").text());
                    $("td", row).eq(2).html($(this).find("City").text());
                    $("td", row).eq(3).html($(this).find("Country").text());
                    $("[id*=gvCustomers]").append(row);
                    row = $("[id*=gvCustomers] tr:last-child").clone(true);
                });
            }
        });
    </script>
</div>
```

----------

